
EmberConf 2020 goes virtual and free to attend due to COVID-19 - pbowyer
https://emberconf.com/
======
nullvoxpopuli
I"M SO EXCITED.

This is the most online engagement I've seen from a tech conference... and it
seems to be better than even _usually_ online things, such as esports
tournaments.

~~~
awesomepeter
best part is it's available for all! Didn't know that at first.

------
pbowyer
For more details on chat and the community side, see
[https://twitter.com/trek/status/1239904391152504837](https://twitter.com/trek/status/1239904391152504837)

